# kein Zugriff auf andere IP Range möglich



## neutro (21. Juli 2004)

hi an alle, 

ich habe folgendes leiden:

ich habe eine linux kiste mit der die eth0 schnittstelle in mein großes netzwerk geht (z.b. 192.168.1.xx)

die eth1 schnittstelle geht in mein linux netzwerk das sich von der iprange in einem anderen netz befindet (z.b. 192.168.2.xx)

wenn ich jetzt von meiner windows kiste die sich im 192.168.1.xx netz befindet versuche, nachdem ich eine route ersteltl habe , einen ping zu setzen. schlägt das fehl.  (Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung)

Für einen hilfreichen gedanken oder ein nachschlagewerk währe ich sehr dankbar

mfg

neutro ;-)


----------



## squeaker (21. Juli 2004)

Wenn man nicht auf andere Netze zugreifen kann, ist im allgemeinen die Subnetzmaske falsch.
Jede IP hat eine Subnetzmaske. Alle Adressen die nicht im selben Subnetz liegen, werden versucht über das Gateway zu erreichen.

Welche IP versuchst du von Windows aus anzupingen? Welche Subnetzmasken hast du (Windows und die 2 Linux)?


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Dadurch stellt sich direkt die Frage ob du das Netz in Segmente aufgeteilt hast.


----------



## neutro (21. Juli 2004)

*iprange*

also meine windowskiste befindet sich im 192.168.1.xx netz mit der subnetmask 255.255.255.0

mein linux router der zwei schnittstellen hatt befindet sich in der 192.168.1xx und in der 192.168.2.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0

alle andern linux maschinen befinden sich auch in der 192.168.2.xxx das problem ist, das ich nicht von der 192.168.1.xxx range in die 192.168.2.xxx kommen und umgekehrt

meine linux maschinen haben als gateway meine linux schnittstelle die sich in logischerweise in ihrer range befindet 

bei der windows kiste hab ich schon eine route erstellt die ins andere netz geht und als gateway die linux kiste nimm 

mfg

neutro ;-)


----------



## TheNBP (21. Juli 2004)

*Re: iprange*



> _Original geschrieben von neutro _
> *bei der windows kiste hab ich schon eine route erstellt die ins andere netz geht und als gateway die linux kiste nimm
> *


Hat es einen Grund warum Du deswegen eine extra Route erstellst und nicht genauso wie bei den Linux Rechnern einfach den Router als Default Gateway einträgst?

Mit einem Sniffer kannst Du desweiteren testen ob die Pakete zumindest in einer Richtung ankommen.


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Wenn du es richtig machen willst solltest du per Subnetting  das Netz in Segmente aufteilen, dann lohnt sich der Linux-Router wenigstens... 
Und TheNBP hat recht, bei Windows kann man das genauso einstellen wie bei Linux.


MfG Radhad


----------



## neutro (21. Juli 2004)

*iprange*

ja wenn das so einfach währe  

das problem ist das ich bei der windows kiste ein extra routing eintragen muss da ich in einem großen firmen netz hocke deshalb der ganze aufwand....


mal ne frage trage ich bei meinem linux router einen gateway ein oder nicht?


----------



## squeaker (21. Juli 2004)

natürlich - sonst kann er nur innerhalb des Subnetzes IP-Verbindungen aufbauen.


----------



## TheNBP (21. Juli 2004)

*Re: iprange*



> _Original geschrieben von neutro _
> *mal ne frage trage ich bei meinem linux router einen gateway ein oder nicht? *


Wenn der Router nur die zwei Netzwerkkarten hat, dann kein Gateway.

Welchen IP Bereich hat den das Firmennetzwerk? Der Bereich darf sich nicht mit den 192.168.x.xxx Ranges überschneiden.

Ausserdem muss auf dem Linux Router natürlich auch Routing in irgendeiner Form aktiviert sein. Nur dadurch das ein Rechner zwei Interfaces eingebaut hat wird er noch nicht zum Router


----------



## neutro (21. Juli 2004)

*routing einstellung bei fedora*

okay moment mal das wusste ich nicht das ich bei linux auch noch routing aktivieren muss oder einstellen... ich dachte es reicht

wenn ich zwei schnittstellen habe bzw zwe netzwerkkarten die eine geht in das firmennetz und die andere karte geht ins linux test netz ..... das wenn ne pinganfrage z.b. aus dem linux netz ins firmennetz kommt dort auch gleich hingeroutet wird.....

das firmennetz ist auch auf der 192.168.1.xxx ich hab die netz nur mit  mit einer höheren zahl in der range voneinander getrennt (linux netz 192.168.2.xx).... also wenn ich irgendwo nen denkfehler habe währ ich glücklich wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte.. bin da noch ein bisschen grün hinter den ohren in dem bereich

mfg

neutro ;-)


----------



## neutro (21. Juli 2004)

*ysctl.conf ip forwarding*

also ich hab auf meiner linux kiste jetzt das ipforwarding aktiviert.... aber das bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter


----------



## TheNBP (21. Juli 2004)

Kann natürlich auch sein das es je nach Linux Distribution standardmässig eingeschaltet ist. Aber ein/ausschalten ist auf jeden Fall möglich.

Und das Firmennetzwerk hängt jetzt am Linux Router oder an dem Windows Rechner?

Jedes Netz das in ein anderes Netz geroutet werden soll muss einen eigenen IP-Bereich haben.


----------



## neutro (21. Juli 2004)

*beschreibung*

also Firmennetz -------> Switch --------- Windows REchner und Linux Router  die am Switch hängen, die eine netzwerkkarte die an dem Switch dranhängt hatt die gleiche ip wie die andern im Firmennetz(192.168.1.xxx)--------> Linux Netz andere ipadresse (192.168.2.xxx)

IP- Forwarding hab ich jetzt auf den linux kisten aktiviert.... aber hab noch immer noch nicht das problem unter kontrolle. 

Und wie gesagt das problem ist ich komme vom firmennetz nicht ins linux und umgekehrt.


mfg


neutro;-)


----------



## TheNBP (21. Juli 2004)

Routing muss nur am Router aktiviert sein. Nicht an den Clients

Der Windows PC hat als Default Gateway also den Firmenrouter?
Und als manuell eingetragene Route Dein Linux Netz?
Wie sieht diese manuelle Route denn aus?

Vom Firmennetz wirst Du eh nicht auf das Netz mit den Linux Rechnern kommen solange der Firmenrouter von Deinem Netz keine Kentniss hat, oder aber auf jedem PC die Route per Hand eingetragen wird.


----------



## neutro (21. Juli 2004)

*route*

also auf meiner windows kiste sieht die route wie folgt aus 

Ständige Routen:
  Netzwerkadresse    Netzmaske         Gatewayadresse  Anzahl
      192.168.2.0          255.255.255.0    192.168.1.192       1

beim windows pc is der default gateway der gateway der firma ja
ich hab ja auch das problem im linux netzt ich kann ja nich mal vom linux router wenn ich nen pingbefehl auf eine ip von wegen die 192.168.2.194 (linux rechner) durch die eth1 schnittstelle  setze, kommt der auch nicht an 

ping 192.168.2.194 -I eth0 -c 3
PING 192.168.2.194 (192.168.2.194) from 192.168.1.192 eth0:

mfg

neutro ;-)


----------



## TheNBP (21. Juli 2004)

*Re: route*



> _Original geschrieben von neutro _
> *also auf meiner windows kiste sieht die route wie folgt aus
> 
> Ständige Routen:
> ...


Das sieht korrekt aus.



> _Original geschrieben von neutro _
> *
> ich hab ja auch das problem im linux netzt ich kann ja nich mal vom linux router wenn ich nen pingbefehl auf eine ip von wegen die 192.168.2.194 (linux rechner) durch die eth1 schnittstelle  setze, kommt der auch nicht an
> 
> ...


Also Du kannst von der einen Netzwerkkarte im Router nicht die andere Netzwerkkarte anpingen?.
Dann stimmt da aber was mit dem Routing nicht. Entweder es ist nicht aktiviert oder es fehlen die Einträge in der Routing Tabelle


----------



## neutro (22. Juli 2004)

*routingtabele*

ohh routingtabele von linux :-(  da haste mich aber mit heruntergelassenen hosen erwischt , den so tiefgehen sind meine linuxfähigkeiten noch nicht  

ich weiss nur das ich im ipv3/ip_forward auf 1 also aktiv gesetzt habe sollte es noch eine routingtabele geben dann muss ich die jetzt mal suchen =)

mfg

neutro


----------



## neutro (22. Juli 2004)

*routingtabele*

unter "route" findet man die exestierende routing tabele und die scheint okay zu sein..... also ich wüsst jetzt nich mehr woran das liegen könnte


----------



## TheNBP (22. Juli 2004)

Poste die Tabelle doch mal


----------



## neutro (22. Juli 2004)

*routingtabele*

Kernel IP Routentabelle
Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
192.168.2.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
169.254.0.0     *               255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth1
127.0.0.0       *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo
default         192.168.1.3     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0


mfg


neutro ;-)


----------



## TheNBP (22. Juli 2004)

Hmm, ja, sollte eigentlich in Ordnung sein...
Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist was dieses " * " aussagen soll.


----------



## neutro (22. Juli 2004)

*routingtabele*

also der stern steht für nixx also keine eintragung 

die frage ist halt immer noch warum das nicht geht..........


----------



## TheNBP (23. Juli 2004)

Bei Windows Routing Tabellen steht an Stelle des " * " das Gateway. Ob das bei Linux auch so sein muss oder ob das eth0 da die selbe Funktion hat weiss ich nicht.

Mit Hilfe eines Sniffers könntest Du testen ob das Routing zumindest in eine Richtung funktioniert.


----------



## neutro (23. Juli 2004)

*sniffer*

also mit nem sniffer bekomm ich auch nich mehr raus ausser das alle pakete in dem gleichen netz bleiben also nicht in das  2er gehen


----------



## xCondoRx (25. Juli 2004)

du kannst der netzwerkkarte in deiner windows-kiste doch mehrere ip´s zuweisen.. dann weise ihr doch einfach noch eine ip zu, die in der range liegt, die du erreichen willst.. (TCP/IP --> eigenschaften --> erweitert --> hinzufügen)

ich hoffe ich habe dein problem richtig verstanden..


----------



## FrankO (25. Juli 2004)

mit Was routest Du denn und welches Protokoll? RIP?
und bei einem Router wird niemals ein Gateway eingetragen höchstens eine default Route

lg aus Hessen


----------

